# Just got my first wheel gun



## rustypipes12 (Sep 19, 2016)

I just got my first wheel gun and it's a beauty! Smith and Wesson model 29 in .44 Mag. I'm wondering though, I ran some hand loads through it and they seem to be awful tight kicking out the brass afterward. I'm running 18gr. of LiL' Gun with new star line brass , CCI large pistol Primers, and Hornady 225gr. FTX bullets. Is this a sign that I'm running too high of pressure? the gun and brass seem fine and the primers look ok. I'm a novice at revolvers, any advice?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Make sure the chambers are clean and dry. Difficult extraction is not always a sign of excess pressure; sometimes dirty or rough chambers can be the cause. What does your loading manual say about the load you're using?


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

With hard extraction my first thought would be pressure.

According to Hodgdon data, 18.6 gr is the starting load for your combo. http://www.hodgdonreloading.com/
It is possible to have excessive pressure from not enough powder.
I've never used Lil'Gun and I don't know if it's sensitive to under-loads the way 296 / H110 type powders are.

Have you tried factory ammo to see how it works?

Sam


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I use Unique powder in my 44 loads. Try Handloads.com for the recipe. Keep in mind that S&W's don't like stout loads. I shoot mid-range loads in my Smiths. jmo fwiw


----------

